# LR Mogrify Text Overlay Question (OSX)



## stasber (May 21, 2008)

This is likely a numpty question which I'm sure someone with an ounce of savvy can answer for me. 

I'm using Lightroom 1.4.1 on OSX 1'.4 with Tim Armes' LR/Mogrify 3.9 but can't seem to work out the text overlay/annotation thing - applying the regular copyright watermark from Lightroom, it ends up as a tiny indecipherable something in the bottom left corner (conversion process goes the recommended route to full sized uncompressed tiff file before the mogrify conversion and resize, hence the apparent anomaly).

I've read Tim's FAQ and still don't get what I need to do - I'll bug him as a last resort, as its more of a Mac question than an LR/Mogrify question - I know where to look (i.e. /Library/Fonts or <Username>/Library/Fonts) but all I see is FFIL files (Font Suitcase) and no TTF files (True Type Fonts). The FFIL contains all the ttf fonts in it (like regular, bold, italic, etc).

I've opened Font Book and set up a collection and chucked a few fonts in there (like Tahoma, which is ttf) but I've no idea how I'm supposed to make it available, so that I can select it in order to use a text overlay (it just creates another collection in /Font Collections folder). First time I've had to use this - I use Pages a lot for graphic work and have not had to use the Font Book before.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sean McCormack (May 22, 2008)

The regular copyright is fixed size, so it's tiny on large images and larger on web sized images. It has nothing to do with the plugin.

What size are the images you are exporting?


PS, you never did get back about that magazine


----------



## stasber (May 22, 2008)

Hi Sean - yes I know it's a fixed size which sometimes is a bit of a nuisance alright like in this case, and yes it's more of a Mac issue than an issue with this plugin - as stated. Mods are most welcome to move the thread if it's in the wrong forum.

LR Mogrify advises to set the LR default export to TIFF uncompressed and not resized to avoid resizing artifacts. So I don't resize with the LR settings (and the warning text in the Mogrify Image Processing Options 'Image Resizing' section doesn't highlight in red).

So from what I surmise, applying the LR watermark without LR resizing will apply it to the full size TIFF, after which it is mogrified and then resized to the dimensions I specify in the above dialog (in this case 6''x4''). Hence making the LR watermark tiny as f*** - Brian Cowan's word not mine :mrgreen:

But I still don't know how I can use the Mogrify Text Annotation as I don't have any ttf fonts in my /Fonts location to select as the font style.



Oh, and I'm sure I got back to you about the mag.. positive (check your PI PMs - Wed Feb 13, 2''8 11:24 am). I'll give em another nudge as I guess they didn't get back to you. What can you expect.. Limerick & all that


----------



## Sean McCormack (May 22, 2008)

I did test that for Tim way back and it was working. I don't have the most up to date version. Normal OTF fonts on mac should work too from what I remember. 
Try doing the resize in Lightroom, the main issue is a double resizing with Jpeg that Tim was trying to avoid, which would wreck the file. If it's going to 6''X4'', it should look okay. Like I said, try it and see.

I've used a bunch of png watermarks instead of the Lightroom one. It looks much better.. eg.. http://randompanderings.com/index.php/image/Fanore-'7'2'8-'34/

I've  a grayscale version of the png I prefer though..


----------



## stasber (May 22, 2008)

The 'double resizing' would be an issue I see, and the way it is set up at the mo (ver3.9) makes sense to me, hence only resizing once - in LRM. For the 6''x4'' size I can try it and hopefully get away with it. Will be sucking asn seeing tonight 

But it's still a workaround for not being able to use the text annotation! How do I get 'normal OTF fonts' (or where are they!)? All I have in my /Fonts folder are FFIL files, which, as mentioned, are Font Suitcases which contain all the TTF fonts in them - for example 'Arial.FFIL' that contains Bold, Regular, Italic etc... all of which are TTF.

I've no problems with applying a graphic, though it does seem like the effect differs depending on the picture (I made a set of reference images with a graphic watermark, each option from the list - Normal, Multiply, Screen, Burn etc etc). I would have thought that the effect would be consistent regardless of image content. Must experiment some more to button down if it's a potential issue or just me being thick again.


----------



## Sean McCormack (May 22, 2008)

OTF is the normal mac font.. Look in the fonts folder and you'll see the extension on the fonts.


----------



## stasber (May 22, 2008)

Sean McCormack said:


> OTF is the normal mac font.. Look in the fonts folder and you'll see the extension on the fonts.


exactly the point.... not there. just a bunch of FFIL files.


----------



## stasber (May 22, 2008)

Alright, time for humble pie. Issue resolved and I can now use the text annotation feature.

For some reason when I looked tonight in the main /Library/Fonts folder the ttf fonts are there (alongside their FFIL suitcase files) and I can select and apply without any bother. I was going into both to do a screen grab for this thread.

The first time I tried text annotation I read from the FAQ that I should look in /Library/Fonts or <Username>/Library/Fonts. I did both and found the same in both - i.e. ONLY FFIL suitcase files.

Since then, as I'm (naturally) working in <Username>/ directory I was trying all sorts of things and then checking <Username>/Library/Fonts for any changes and just couldn't figure it out.

In the process I opened and played with the Font Book application for the first time. I can only assume that this in some way loaded the main /Library/Fonts folder?? I'm a frequent user of Pages for brochure/poster/etc work and cycle through a range of fonts all the time without trouble. I've no idea what happened here.

Most annoying and time wasting!

Anyway, thanks for your input Sean, appreciated.


----------



## Sean McCormack (May 24, 2008)

No worries... Any sample images online from it?


----------

